# Where to buy a bed



## Narue86

Hello everyone!

Sorry if this was asked in any previous post. I could not find information on this so posting my query here.

I am moving to my new place in two weeks and the place is fully furnished except for the bed so I need to buy one.

I am going for a western style bed (no tatami in the apartment and after sleeping in a 3cm-wide "matress" in my current guest house I would love to have a proper bed to rest every night).

Do you know which place is the best to buy a bed (matres + frame)?

I have searched 3 main stores: Ikea, Nissen and Nitori. Ikea is fair more expensive than in Spain so I think it would be better to go for Nissen or Nitori, although I am not sure about buying a matres online (what if I do not like it afterwards?). Of course, I do not own a car so I would need a store with delivery service...

Have any of you had to buy their own bed? Where did you go? Do you have any advice/ recommendations? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## larabell

Almost every furniture store will deliver -- usually for a small fee. This is Japan... most people don't own cars.

As for places, we bought our bed at Shimachu. Yeah... it's a Home/DIY center but they have furniture too and it's not all that expansive. There's also IDC. They have shops near the East entrance to Shinjuku and in Odaiba (though I don't recall which station). There may be more -- those are the two I've visited. IDC has a price range that varies from cheaper-than-Ikea to too-expensive-to-ask but I remember they had a whole floor of just bed frames and mattresses in the Shinjuku store.

If you don't mind used, take a look at the classified ads in Metropolis magazine. It's not unusual to run across ads placed by people who are moving out of Japan and have a bed to get rid of. If you find one you like, you might be able to offer the person some spare change to have it shipped by Takkyubin.

I've never ordered big-ticket items online -- for the same reason as you expressed. I'm not sure how I would return the item if it's not to my liking. But... one thing you could try is check out beds at a brick-and-mortar store, write down the manufacturer and product identification, then see if Nissin sells the same thing.


----------



## HokurikuYome3

We slept on Futons in the tatami room of our house for the longest time before we finally went out and bought a proper bed. We got ours from Ikea. We shopped around a lot before we settled on that purchased and found out that what we were looking to purchase price wise was pretty much the same. We have bought furniture from Nitori before and honestly from my experience their stuff is pretty poor quality and looks really outdated. Ikea may not be the best quality but it is much better than Nitori. It also depends on how long you wish to have this bed. We never plan on living anywhere else but Japan for the rest of our lives so we bought something we could get some decent mileage out of. If you only intend on being here for a few years don't bother purchasing a new bed from a store. You can get one off of Craigs list pretty easily especially if you live in Tokyo.


----------



## palw

Don't know for sure whether they sell beds, or whether they deliver, but the Aeon Department Stores certainly have extensive bedding sections - prices are really reasonable.


----------

